# Grants mini herd



## Grant (Dec 4, 2019)

Looks like I finally have my “herd”.  Bought 2 highland x mini Hereford heifers recently.  Both are about 7 months old right now.  Got the seller to throw in a highland x dexter steer so I can get beef a little faster.  .  I’ve had them about 4 weeks now.  All are very calm, they had been well handled and are now eating out of our hands.   Going tomorrow to pick out a bull calf to go along with them.  I have my eye on some British Park x wagyu bulls that I am going to use on them.  Should produce some great beef as all of those breeds are known for great, though different, beef characteristics. 

About me, I live in SW Missouri on 13 acres, another reason for the minis.  We moved in this year to a new home we built on the property.  I grew up on an 1100 acre beef/hog/corn/hay farm also in MO.  I have a degree in Agriculture from the University of Mo, have taught electricity, welding, small engines along with the typical agriculture classes.  I haven’t been around livestock in 35 years, but it comes back fast.  

I’m looking to raise a couple of calves a year, put one in the freezer and sell the other to pay for feed for at least some of the herd.  I was blessed to buy a place that had a super thick stand of red clover and orchard grass, so these youngsters are going to be eating well.  I have an approximately 1/2 acre farm on one part of the property and will need to install water to what will be the bull/steer area.  I’ll add some later, but wanted to get started.


----------



## Grant (Dec 4, 2019)

The herd for now. I built the loafing shed in the background out of pallets, 4x4 posts and metal roof.


----------



## Grant (Dec 4, 2019)

The house, the guard dogs, 2 Pyredoodles.  They are great Pyre x poodle.  Smart and loyal dogs.  And Murphy guarding the grand daughters play house.  They are kind of inseparable.


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 4, 2019)

Welcome from VA.  You started out great -- with pictures!  LOL

I love that Highland hair.  Cuteies.


----------



## Grant (Dec 5, 2019)

Bought the wagyu x bull this morning,but committed the infinite sin of not taking pictures.  Oh well, when I get him next week I’ll update.


----------



## Coolbreeze89 (Dec 5, 2019)

Welcome from Texas, and congrats on the new home and cattle!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 6, 2019)

Grant said:


> Bought the wagyu x bull this morning,but committed the infinite sin of not taking pictures.  Oh well, when I get him next week I’ll update.


We can forgive you this ONE time


----------



## Grant (Dec 9, 2019)

After having the calves for about 3vweeks, let them out of the pen and into part of their pasture.  I wanted to have them very used to me and my wife and know where there food/water came from and to come to the bucket.  They do that and a little more.  I had a 2 or so acre area fenced off with electric only as I’m still working on permanent fencing. When we let them out they all got bit a time or 2 but they figured out the white tape hurts. 😆. When we let them out it was like letting kids out to recess.  Kicked up there heels, checked their perimeter and ate clover and orchard grass to their little hearts content. By Wednesday the permanent fence around 8nacres will be done then the electric will come down.  They will be out days, but I want them penned at night.  A bucket of food should make that pretty easy.  After 2 days they were in the pen when I went out waiting on me.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 9, 2019)

Your cattle are so darn cute. Feed bucket training always works. LOL Wagyu beef is VERY good, only had it once, and it was awesome.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Dec 9, 2019)

Adorable calves. Makes me miss having cows. MAYBE I can sneak a mini in with my goats.


----------



## Grant (Dec 10, 2019)

Thanks all.  The bull calf will be here tomorrow and will be the last piece of the herd for now.  Sooooo muuuuch feeeence to buiiiild.  😆


----------



## Baymule (Dec 11, 2019)

I hear you on the fence building!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 11, 2019)

Get digging before the ground freezes!


----------



## Grant (Dec 11, 2019)

I have an auger for corner posts.  T posts are what takes the time, that and wire ties.


----------



## 410farmer (Dec 11, 2019)

Hello grant new to the site came over from byc, I was interested in minis for the same reasons as you. Places I’m looking to buy are between 8-12 acre lots. Given the extra time it takes the minis to get to size what was you thinking for the in between time. I’ve been juggling with the idea of stocker steers in the spring and summer.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 11, 2019)

@410farmer !! Plenty of "crossovers" from BYC here.


----------



## Grant (Dec 11, 2019)

My real thought is to get 1 calf for myself, the first one is the highland/dexter steer, the dark one in the pics.  Then have 1 to sell for now.  I have an outlet for the extra already, a buddy wants 1 a year.  I will likely add 1 more heifer a little later.  By the time 1 have 3 cows, the bull, 3 young calves and 3 yearling calves on the ground it will pretty much take care of the land I have available.  By the time I take out the space for house, big yard, mow some area along the road, the pond, it leaves me about 8-9 acres to raise the cattle.  I realistically could have 10 at any given time once you get into a 2 year finish time.   That sounds about right to me.   I’m going quality vs quantity thus the addition of the wagyu genetics.


----------



## Grant (Dec 11, 2019)

Oh yeah, and the bull is here.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 11, 2019)

He's pretty!


----------



## 410farmer (Dec 11, 2019)

Grant said:


> My real thought is to get 1 calf for myself, the first one is the highland/dexter steer, the dark one in the pics.  Then have 1 to sell for now.  I have an outlet for the extra already, a buddy wants 1 a year.  I will likely add 1 more heifer a little later.  By the time 1 have 3 cows, the bull, 3 young calves and 3 yearling calves on the ground it will pretty much take care of the land I have available.  By the time I take out the space for house, big yard, mow some area along the road, the pond, it leaves me about 8-9 acres to raise the cattle.  I realistically could have 10 at any given time once you get into a 2 year finish time.   That sounds about right to me.   I’m going quality vs quantity thus the addition of the wagyu genetics.


Now look what you done....I seen a white park before but yours look great. With the wagyu genes to boot nice grab. Defiantly let us know how it go, I wanted mine to only feed on pasture during the summer like most but since I’m home buying with these things in mind I need to talk to cattle farmers in the area I’m interested in. We don’t eat a lot of beef so I figured the minis would be good for low acreage. 8-9 acres is more then I think I would have considering the goats, pony, pigs, and llamas all need to share and Ofcourse my house and backyard. I was choosing gn between dexter, highland, Hereford, lowline. Someone suggested I go for bigger cattle so I’ll se


----------



## Grant (Dec 12, 2019)

They likely suggested larger cattle for resale.  It’s easy to take an angus steer to the sale barn and sell, the minis will sell, but deeply discounted.  Most people think more is better, when sometimes more is just more.  I don’t want 800 lbs of beef at one time either.  I want to drop 4-500 lbs, then I can eat it in a year and not waste a bunch of it.


----------



## 410farmer (Dec 12, 2019)

Grant said:


> They likely suggested larger cattle for resale.  It’s easy to take an angus steer to the sale barn and sell, the minis will sell, but deeply discounted.  Most people think more is better, when sometimes more is just more.  I don’t want 800 lbs of beef at one time either.  I want to drop 4-500 lbs, then I can eat it in a year and not waste a bunch of it.


After talking with my wife, we are going to try it both ways. Regardless we want the minis as pets. For their first couple years untill they can breed we will just get a couple steer crosses and raise them during the summer. In my area there’s a woman selling mini Hereford calves  for 1500-3000k


----------



## Grant (Dec 12, 2019)

I haven’t even talked about the ease of handling the smaller animals. 🙂


----------



## 410farmer (Dec 12, 2019)

Grant said:


> I haven’t even talked about the ease of handling the smaller animals. 🙂


As a newbie to cattle that was in the forefront for minis. My wife don’t even want us to get a bull she try to reason with economics lol
I’m really jealous of that white park cross you have, ones I’ve seen locally look horrible and huge. Won’t he get to a fairly hefty size


----------



## Grant (Dec 12, 2019)

He’s a mini, but he will get to 1200-1400 probably.  Much smaller than the 1 ton size of the fulls.


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 12, 2019)

If he is a white park x wagyu, how do you say he is a mini???? Did I miss something in a post?    Both those breeds are "full size"  cattle.

How old are your heifers?   Do you have a source for a few feeders until you start to get a regular routine, and supply of calves?  8-9 acres is not going to be enough if you are trying to mostly pasture raise.  Especially if you are wanting to try to finish the beef on grass as much as possible.  You will have 4 "sets"  of cattle, not 3.  Cow with calves, weaned calves that were last years calves, long yearlings that will be the calves from the previous year, and the 2+ yr olds that will be getting finished.
Cattle do not marble good, until they get some age and maturity.  Wagyu also take longer to finish to marble properly.  And requires a bit more intense feeding. You will be killing in the 25-30 month age, or older.   If you want any thing like t-bone etc. they have to be killed before 30 months in order to follow the federal regulations for possible BSE which is what causes the Mad cow and possible Creutzfeldt - Jacob disease.  Sure, your animals could be totally "clean" but if they are butchered in  any inspected facility, you cannot get any cuts with bones that are part of the spine if you kill after 30 months.  I do NY strips and filet instead of T-bones to not have to worry about the BSE rule of age;  but I do like to get backbones for cooking like ribs  so try to usually kill before 30 months.

I have beef in the freezer that is VACUUM PACKED that is several years old.  Done right, it will keep for years  in the freezer.  If I find myself with some extra left over beef and another that is getting ready to be killed, I take it to an old order Mennonite, that makes bologna, beef snack sticks, fantastic hot dogs, chipped beef out of roasts etc.   It is not cheap, but I like knowing where my food comes from. There are places that do just that.

Are you equipped to handle a young bull that has nothing to do for  months at a time?  A 1200 lb bull is nothing to sneeze at.  Most of our bulls will hit the 8-900 lbs by a year and most of our mature bulls weigh in the 17-1900 lbs.  Mostly angus.  So a 1200-1400 lb bull is closer to normal size than mini.  1400 is not ALOT smaller than a full size bull at nearly a ton.  You will not be able to stop a 1400 bull any easier than a 18-2000 lb bull.  If you let him run with the cows full time, you will have calves at random times.  Cows can get bred back sooner than they should and calve at less than 12 month (yearly) interval.  That is hard on a young cow, but not as big deal for a mature 5-6 year old animal.  They are as mature as they will be by then, but as a 2-3 yr old., they are growing and really do need to be not get bred back too soon,  so that they can carry a pregnancy, and feed a nursing calf,  AND STILL GROW themselves.  You will need a very secure pen/pasture, to contain the bull because when he gets a sniff of a female in heat across the fence, he can very easily go to her.  Even really hot electric sometimes does  not stop them.

You will be feeding an animal for many months when he is not earning his keep. That can make some of them very grumpy.... it is simply frustration.   

Whatever you do, do not make the bull a pet.  Respect him, keep him friendly, but do not treat him like a puppy dog.  YOU have to be the head of the "herd" ..... they have to respect you.  Do not deal with the bull from face/head on.  Halter breaking and all is fine.  But do it from the side.  A bull establishes  his position/dominance  from a point of pushing.  They will hurt you if they start to get pushy.  Same as with a ram or buck goat. 

Also, be careful about breeding "mini breeds" too young.  Make sure they have enough growth.   There are alot of breeding problems with mini's and fertility is one.  Regardless,  of what all the web sites profess, there are definitely some breeding concerns.  I have done AI for over 40 years.  I have seen it in all breeds and sizes, but the mini's have some unique problems.  Let their bodies get some maturity or you will be pulling calves and losing animals.  We have to pull calves sometimes in the full size cattle, especially if you do  not pay attention to the crosses you are making.  Highlands are  a naturally a smaller breed.    You need to be very aware of what you are using to breed these crossed females.  Do you know much about the bulls breeding besides that he is a cross?  We use bulls that have genetics for "easy calving" for our first calf heifers.   This is still not a guarantee  that the calves will be small but it is a better chance that the resulting calves will be smaller and easier for a first time heifer to have it.  You try to get the odds in your favor.  You also have to be careful of the dwarfism gene and breeding animals that have recessives. 

The pictures look like some nice animals.  They are cute.


----------



## 410farmer (Dec 12, 2019)

farmerjan said:


> If he is a white park x wagyu, how do you say he is a mini???? Did I miss something in a post?    Both those breeds are "full size"  cattle.
> 
> How old are your heifers?   Do you have a source for a few feeders until you start to get a regular routine, and supply of calves?  8-9 acres is not going to be enough if you are trying to mostly pasture raise.  Especially if you are wanting to try to finish the beef on grass as much as possible.  You will have 4 "sets"  of cattle, not 3.  Cow with calves, weaned calves that were last years calves, long yearlings that will be the calves from the previous year, and the 2+ yr olds that will be getting finished.
> Cattle do not marble good, until they get some age and maturity.  Wagyu also take longer to finish to marble properly.  And requires a bit more intense feeding. You will be killing in the 25-30 month age, or older.   If you want any thing like t-bone etc. they have to be killed before 30 months in order to follow the federal regulations for possible BSE which is what causes the Mad cow and possible Creutzfeldt - Jacob disease.  Sure, your animals could be totally "clean" but if they are butchered in  any inspected facility, you cannot get any cuts with bones that are part of the spine if you kill after 30 months.  I do NY strips and filet instead of T-bones to not have to worry about the BSE rule of age;  but I do like to get backbones for cooking like ribs  so try to usually kill before 30 months.
> ...


One of the things I love about livestock is if you change your mind on what cattle you want and can’t find a buyer you could always butcher lol. With 8-9 acres of good pasture and with the numbers your referring to that’s around 10 or so max of cattle. “The internet says” minis tend to eat around 50-65 percent of a regular sized cow. With AUM of these lower weight cattle and good rotational grazing seems possible to me. On paper that is


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 13, 2019)

I agree totally that you can eat your animals.  The biggest plus to having them.  They can do your "lawn mowing" and clear out the areas of overgrowth.  They add fertilizer back into the soil.  They can be a calming influence and great company, fun to watch and interact with.  But they still require proper care and feed and if you want to really produce a product that you can sell on a small scale, but have a quality product, like meat, there are things that you HAVE to do to make sure the quality is there, and then a regular quantity in order to have regular sales.  8-9 acres of good pasture will handle 10 head.... but that is not 12 months of the year.  You will have to rotate the pastures in order to give time/ a rest period,  for regenerative regrowth.  Even if the mini's eat less, even at 50% of a large breed, a growing young animal will need better quality grass or added feed, in order to grow properly.  
Here in Va, in the western part nearer to the mountains,  we figure 1.5 to 2 acres per cow/calf pair/ average,  in summer for grazing.  That's good grass.  That's about 6 months worth all according to the weather;  heat, rain, etc.....  So you either reduce the stocking rate, and do some stock piling of grass in order to extend the grazing; or you feed hay and some sort of a protein supplement.  East of here they deal with more heat, so not sure that the grazing is that much longer, but maybe a little different in the when, with some loss of grazing in the hottest part of the summer, and grazing earlier in the spring and lasting longer in the fall.  
Rotational grazing is great, and we do quite a bit.  It takes time to get the grasses to where you can utilize them efficiently, and time to learn how to judge the grass and when to rotate.  It is a "learn on the job" thing and that means that it was for us too.  On paper, we should be able to run more cows than what we have, and we feel like we are pressing our limits now. We have to deal with different soils, different quality of the grasses, and the weather....extreme rain one year, drought conditions the next.  You need to figure half of what " they say" , until you get the experience to get the feel for the grass.  It is hard to reduce your numbers if you have a specialty niche and not large numbers to start with, unless you are willing to take hit with selling animals that are not "ready to harvest".  
I am not trying to discourage anyone.  Start small, and learn as you go but always try to stay smaller than try to do the max.  Sooner or later, the max will change, and it can financially be a disaster, if you have to downsize quicker than you have animals at the ready to harvest stage.


----------



## Grant (Dec 14, 2019)

Jan thanks for the advise. There are full size and mini British or white park cattle. https://rcmminiaturecattlecompany.com/mini-white-park-cows
Mine had a sire who was a mini, about 41 inches at the shoulder.  No doubt my bull will be bigger than the heifers/cows.  If he gets too big, he will get cut and finished.  He was a small calf, but there are guarantees since he is a youngster himself. Like I said, I’ve been around cows and know not to ever really trust one.  To me cattle are not pets, they are large animals whe deserve respect and have a job.  The best I can do is try to get them as calm as possible and be calm around them.  If they know who is the provider, they usually respect that, but one eye is always on the animals.  Once the cows have their calves they will get separated by several 100 yards for about 3 months from the bull.  Good thoughts on the 4 sets, may reset my thinking on adding 1 more heifer.  What I have now will put me in the 8-9 head total range.  That should be doable on the area I have since the minis can generally be raised on 1 acre/ fairly easily.  I know some push that to 2/acre, but that seems too high a population to me.  Fortunately hay is very accessible to me at a reasonable price if I do have to supplement. I always have protein/mineral tubs available for them.  I will supplement grain to finish the calves.  Not knocking grass fed beef, I just prefer some grain in mine.


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 14, 2019)

Since you seem to have a handle on handling cattle and all that, then raising what you like is the happiest and most satisfying way to go.  Hopefully you will be able to find some good regular customers.   Also, have you done much butchering and selling of animals?  What are the restrictions there?  Here we can sell "halves" if we deliver "the customers animal" to the butcher of their choice and they have to pay for it..... or else the animals have to be processed by a USDA approved slaughterhouse for sale of meat by the piece/pound.  The "no backbone/spinal cord" contamination is Federal, so make sure about the under 30 month rule.   It is easier to sell a quarter or a half in my opinion.  But then I don't mind getting stuck with some of the roasts and extra ground beef and all since I have that shop that does a real good job of making the other products.  I LOVE my hot dogs with cheese in them and their chipped beef is very good, not too salty.  Their snack sticks are great too.  And I am a fanatic for Sweet Lebanon Bologna, so got a bunch of that made. It freezes real  good. 

I eat mostly jersey beef, and they get a little grain towards the end to keep them coming in the catch pens.  Plus the bull/steer calves aren't worth anything at the stockyard sales, so may as well raise them for beef.  They marble good and are a sweet meat.  

What is your primary grasses there?  We have a mix of fescue - which I HATE - and native grasses with some clovers occurring naturally.  Most of the planted grasses are orchard grass.  I like crab grass, and we have johnson grass that you have to be a little bit careful of  during stress and drought,  and then frost,  but the cattle love it.  Grows good too.  Just not wanted in the hay fields.  

Don't know about the yield on the mini's, but we figure 25% of LIVE weight is edible, frozen meat in your freezer. Any greater yield is a plus.    They say 60% of live is hanging, then all according to how it gets cut, about 50% of that.  So I always tell people who want to buy beef, that they will be paying for about 1/2 the live weight, and get about half of that in the meat when the bones are cut out and all.  People see these big huge animals and panic over where they are going to put all that meat..... not comprehending that nearly half that animal is guts, hooves, hide and head......then if it is very fat you are going to lose on trim.  Another reason why I like the jerseys,   very little fat trim off the outside.  

Glad to hear that hay is fairly available there.  Just don't get caught short if you get into drought conditions.... or like us here and it was so wet that making hay was a real challenge too.  We try to keep at least 2 months hay over from year to year, rotating it of course, so that we have a cushion in case the hay making weather gets dicey.  You can supplement poorer quality hay, but they don't do good on snowballs if there isn't any hay.


----------



## Grant (Dec 15, 2019)

It’s been a while on raising animals, but it comes back quick.  Since I will only have 2 finished calves a year it won’t be hard to get rid of.  Between myself, 2 kids and a buddy wants a partial beef each year, getting rid of them is not a problem.    I’ll sell to the kids and friends based on hanging weight and that is not a problem here.  Then everyone pays their share of processing. I didn’t know about the 30 month thing.  I’ll keep an eye on that.  

We are pretty blessed on the pasture front.  Very thick orchardgrass/red clover pasture.  I did have some Johnson grass, but I declared war on it last year with a wick applicator and roundup and killed about 90% of it.  The rest will get it this year.  The people who I bought the heifers and steer from told me there is a slightly higher% yield of meat to weight, a little less bone I think, but doubt it will exceed 30% of hoof weight.  

I have 2 family members who raise hay as a primary farm income.  They do alfalfa/orchardgrass and sell to me at $5 a bale.  My cattle would rather eat it than about anything.  Next year I will help put some of their hay up and they have agreed to pay me in hay.  Should provide all I need for a little labor working some equipment.  They have a problem of not being able to keep everything going due to too few operators.


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 15, 2019)

Trading labor for HAY......YAY..... The good old barter system.  Sounds like you have got it all pretty well figured out.  That's really great.  It is always a blessing to have good pasture too.


----------



## 410farmer (Dec 15, 2019)

Grant said:


> Jan thanks for the advise. There are full size and mini British or white park cattle. https://rcmminiaturecattlecompany.com/mini-white-park-cows
> Mine had a sire who was a mini, about 41 inches at the shoulder.  No doubt my bull will be bigger than the heifers/cows.  If he gets too big, he will get cut and finished.  He was a small calf, but there are guarantees since he is a youngster himself. Like I said, I’ve been around cows and know not to ever really trust one.  To me cattle are not pets, they are large animals whe deserve respect and have a job.  The best I can do is try to get them as calm as possible and be calm around them.  If they know who is the provider, they usually respect that, but one eye is always on the animals.  Once the cows have their calves they will get separated by several 100 yards for about 3 months from the bull.  Good thoughts on the 4 sets, may reset my thinking on adding 1 more heifer.  What I have now will put me in the 8-9 head total range.  That should be doable on the area I have since the minis can generally be raised on 1 acre/ fairly easily.  I know some push that to 2/acre, but that seems too high a population to me.  Fortunately hay is very accessible to me at a reasonable price if I do have to supplement. I always have protein/mineral tubs available for them.  I will supplement grain to finish the calves.  Not knocking grass fed beef, I just prefer some grain in mine.


So we just going to skip by those minis selling for 25-4100k. My mini calves will never see a butcher lol. I wonder if they cross them with dexter or some serious line breeding. I didn’t know white park and Galloway came as minis as well. I’m not really too concerned with buying hay and feeding grain to my minis. My steers I plan on slaughtering I want to be fed as much pasture as possible... I wish I could work for hay


----------



## misfitmorgan (Dec 16, 2019)

Those calves are so stinking cute looking! I've wanted highlands for a long time but they still cost way to much here.


----------



## Grant (Dec 16, 2019)

I have a good supply of minis in this area.  I have $2900 in the 4 animals plus a little for delivery.  The bull was brought from Ne by the seller.


----------



## 410farmer (Dec 16, 2019)

Wow that’s pretty cheap, I’ve seen some mini Herefords, Aberdeens, and dexters for a fair price in my area. When I’m ready I think I’m going to have to either drive pretty far or ship one to me. How did you find your sellers


----------



## misfitmorgan (Dec 16, 2019)

Atm you can get unregistered mini highlands steers for about that price, heifers or bulls will cost you more and if you wait until the spring the price goes double or more. 3yrs ago I called on an ad for highlands they offered me a heifer and a steer for $2400 without registration. If i wanted registration and a bull/heifer CALF pair it was $4300  Sorry no, not to start out. Maybe later on down the line when i found out if i liked them and how they butchered out/ local market etc. That also didnt include delivery or transport of any kind so a 8+hr round trip to get them.


----------



## Grant (Dec 16, 2019)

I went non registered since I wanted them for beef production not raising more purebreds.  The minis are plentiful here in sw Mo.   Bring a trailer and take them home, of course now is the time to buy.


----------



## 410farmer (Dec 16, 2019)

Grant said:


> I went non registered since I wanted them for beef production not raising more purebreds.  The minis are plentiful here in sw Mo.   Bring a trailer and take them home, of course now is the time to buy.


Did a quick Craigslist search and yes you are in cattle heaven, minis, dexters, bottle babies most going for half of what they cost here on the east coast. Even the white parks was really cheap. So envious


----------



## Grant (Dec 16, 2019)

I think if you wanted bottle calves some dairy operations would give them to you almost.


----------



## 410farmer (Dec 16, 2019)

Grant said:


> I think if you wanted bottle calves some dairy operations would give them to you almost.


I’m sure, I’m def mr cheap but I’m not mr time. When my wife stop working that would be a fun project for her raise a couple. Did you ever finish fencing your pastures


----------



## Grant (Dec 16, 2019)

Got the main fence up. I’ve got a cross fence and a “bonus” area left to fence off. Ice storm put a halt on it for a couple days.


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 16, 2019)

@410farmer , could you add your state or general area to your profile so it shows up in your avatar when you post?  I have a hard time remembering where people are from unless they have been on here awhile and are some that I interact with regularly.  It helps to get advice and for someone to know when given advice, what area it might pertain to.  
You made the comment about " here in the east" so I was curious to what general area you are in.  I was born and raised in Ct and had family in Vt but moved here to Va 35+ years ago.  I enjoy reading about other areas, but what works here, like types of grasses and hay, often does not work for those in Texas.  Same with availability of certain breeds of animals.


----------



## 410farmer (Dec 16, 2019)

farmerjan said:


> @410farmer , could you add your state or general area to your profile so it shows up in your avatar when you post?  I have a hard time remembering where people are from unless they have been on here awhile and are some that I interact with regularly.  It helps to get advice and for someone to know when given advice, what area it might pertain to.
> You made the comment about " here in the east" so I was curious to what general area you are in.  I was born and raised in Ct and had family in Vt but moved here to Va 35+ years ago.  I enjoy reading about other areas, but what works here, like types of grasses and hay, often does not work for those in Texas.  Same with availability of certain breeds of animals.


Sure I didnt setup my profile fully let me know if you can see my location I think I did it right. If you can’t, I’m in Maryland. I’ll update it when I get off work


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 16, 2019)

Yes, it showed up.  Thanks.  It really does help the "older members" on here to be able to look and see where people are from.....


----------



## Grant (Dec 19, 2019)

My little bull calf finally trusts me enough to let me touch him. Just a nose rub and will take a range cube, but it’s a big step.  I’ve been letting them all run out in the pasture and they all come in with a quick call.  I want them penned at night.  The cross fencing will be done this coming week and my steer and bull will get separated from the girls.  My bull calf doesn’t like to be alone, but no herd animals do.


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 19, 2019)

Patience pays off.  Plus the added extra of a "bribe" of some feed...... Took me a week to get the cows and calves to come into the pen at the pasture where they had not been getting any real attention... but even the calves started to come in for the feed.  Just a little patience, and keeping a routine and not giving them any excuse to fear you..... once they get used to it, even if they get a little fright, they will come back alot quicker because you are not doing anything "terrible" to them.  Feed, range cubes, whatever  is a great enticement.


----------



## 410farmer (Dec 20, 2019)

Grant said:


> My little bull calf finally trusts me enough to let me touch him. Just a nose rub and will take a range cube, but it’s a big step.  I’ve been letting them all run out in the pasture and they all come in with a quick call.  I want them penned at night.  The cross fencing will be done this coming week and my steer and bull will get separated from the girls.  My bull calf doesn’t like to be alone, but no herd animals do.


How did you train them to come when called?.. once you finish the steer do you have any plans for company for the bull calf?


----------



## Grant (Dec 20, 2019)

I’ll bring in another steer calf just before I butcher.  

I talk to them when I’m around them always, especially when feeding/watering.  They associate the treat with my voice or my wife’s and what we call them.   Names can pay off.  No different than training a dog really.  I’ve trained 2 service dogs through the years.  One is my own, I’m deaf in one ear so I can not triangulate sound.  Hearing things I can’t locate is frustrating.  She is trained for doors, phone, sirens when driving and she taught herself to alert to my gps.   Guess she has a fear of getting lost.  

My wife has macular degeneration.  I trained 1 dog for her to locate dropped small items.  He would find it and put his nose against it so she could pick it up.  We lost him last year, I think I’ll train the older Pyredoodle to do it.  It does take some time and I’ll have to clean up his leash/behavior training.  He’s not bad, just needs some polishing.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 20, 2019)

Grant said:


> I’ve trained 2 service dogs through the years. One is my own, I’m deaf in one ear so I can not triangulate sound. Hearing things I can’t locate is frustrating. She is trained for doors, phone, sirens when driving and she taught herself to alert to my gps. Guess she has a fear of getting lost.


Here you go @B&B Happy goats, someone with the same issue you have now. Could be a good resource for you and your soon to be service dog.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 20, 2019)

@Grant, I woke up this year deaf n my left ear...not hearing where sounds are coming from is maddening,  am just getting a puppy now to train as my "hearing" dog, he is a labradoodle. So nice to meet someone who understands the frustration of not triangulating  sounds   
Just read your post, I just had macular surgury due to a hole and a bleed, and am going to be raising labradoodles....how do you like your pyradoodle...does she shed as much ?


----------



## Grant (Dec 20, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> @Grant, I woke up this year deaf n my left ear...not hearing where sounds are coming from is maddening,  am just getting a puppy now to train as my "hearing" dog, he is a labradoodle. So nice to meet someone who understands the frustration of not triangulating  sounds
> Just read your post, I just had macular surgury due to a hole and a bleed, and am going to be raising labradoodles....how do you like your pyradoodle...does she shed as much ?



We bought 1, Murphy our male, about 1.5 years ago.  Bought a full sibling this fall, so let’s say I like them.  Very smart, no shedding, very loyal and protective.  Take all the good things about the Pyrenees add in the intelligence, no shedding or dander and play fullness of a poodle.....that’s them.


----------



## 410farmer (Dec 20, 2019)

Grant said:


> I’ll bring in another steer calf just before I butcher.
> 
> I talk to them when I’m around them always, especially when feeding/watering.  They associate the treat with my voice or my wife’s and what we call them.   Names can pay off.  No different than training a dog really.  I’ve trained 2 service dogs through the years.  One is my own, I’m deaf in one ear so I can not triangulate sound.  Hearing things I can’t locate is frustrating.  She is trained for doors, phone, sirens when driving and she taught herself to alert to my gps.   Guess she has a fear of getting lost.
> 
> My wife has macular degeneration.  I trained 1 dog for her to locate dropped small items.  He would find it and put his nose against it so she could pick it up.  We lost him last year, I think I’ll train the older Pyredoodle to do it.  It does take some time and I’ll have to clean up his leash/behavior training.  He’s not bad, just needs some polishing.


I’ve decided to wait another year before I get my heifers, my mom having issues so untill this situation settle I’m going to wait it out. Most of my pets/livestock was highly treat motivated. My dog don’t even listen to me anymore unless he know it’s either time to come in or feeding time smh


----------



## Grant (Dec 23, 2019)

Sorry to hear about the bad luck but wise to know the timing isn’t right.  With family stuff this week I put up a feed shed. 10x12 just for on site hay, feed, cow stuff.  I have a 26x36 barn, but with the tractor, attachments, tool cabinets, shelves, pick up, lawn mowers, compressor and work van, it’s a little full.  😆


----------



## Grant (Dec 23, 2019)

I have a question for the group.  
I have the dexter/highland cross steer.   He was born in April.  I know typical to finish them out at about 2 years, but I’m not sure if I’d be better off butchering next November or so, or winter him again and finish him out around April or May?

Your thoughts and opinions welcomed.


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 23, 2019)

It would really depend on how he looks.  If he gains real good this summer, and if you have a good fall of grass growth, and he looks well filled out, then doing him in Nov or Dec would probably be good.  One thing to consider..... "Everyone" wants to get stuff killed & in the freezer in the fall..... and you have deer season to contend with and that puts a strain on butchers.   I would make an appt for maybe Dec,  most are getting done with the fall rush, just have deer.... and if he isn't finished enough then cancel and make another one for spring.  He will not gain as good through the winter so you will actually lose a little of the "finish"/fat gain .  That said, if you want t-bones, you have to kill before 30 months due to the federal rules on BSE and the spinal cord.  Since I do ny strips, rib-eyes and tenderloin (filets) not a problem, but I like the backbones for doing up like bbq ribs.  

You will find that getting a fall appt will be tough unless you do it way ahead , for the reasons I listed.  I honestly like to kill in about late July or August.  Plenty of good grass most years, for gain,  and before it gets crazy at the slaughter houses.


----------



## Grant (Dec 29, 2019)

Got the cross fence done yesterday finally.  Finished just as the rain got here thank goodness.  Now the boys and girls can be out at the same time and idont have to rotate them. Plus 4 hours a day on pasture just wasn’t enough and I was feeding hay even though I had pasture.  Now the 2 boys have 2.5 acres as do the girls.  Have to keep water for the boys, the girls got the pond.


----------



## Grant (Dec 29, 2019)

farmerjan said:


> It would really depend on how he looks.  If he gains real good this summer, and if you have a good fall of grass growth, and he looks well filled out, then doing him in Nov or Dec would probably be good.  One thing to consider..... "Everyone" wants to get stuff killed & in the freezer in the fall..... and you have deer season to contend with and that puts a strain on butchers.   I would make an appt for maybe Dec,  most are getting done with the fall rush, just have deer.... and if he isn't finished enough then cancel and make another one for spring.  He will not gain as good through the winter so you will actually lose a little of the "finish"/fat gain .  That said, if you want t-bones, you have to kill before 30 months due to the federal rules on BSE and the spinal cord.  Since I do ny strips, rib-eyes and tenderloin (filets) not a problem, but I like the backbones for doing up like bbq ribs.
> 
> You will find that getting a fall appt will be tough unless you do it way ahead , for the reasons I listed.  I honestly like to kill in about late July or August.  Plenty of good grass most years, for gain,  and before it gets crazy at the slaughter houses.



I don’t think he’ll be ready by July.  He’d only be about 15 months, Dec is more like the right timing.  Now to find a good local butcher.


----------



## Grant (Jan 4, 2020)

Really enjoying the great weather.  Sure there was a little ice on the water this morning, but it’s January for God’s sake. Not to mention it was in the mid 40s this afternoon and the wind was not blowing 40 mph.   There’s green grass growing in the fields and the cattle are growing, adding weight and kind of loving life, even if they don’t completely love being separated.  No one has crossed a fence, they’ve tested it, but they are where they are supposed to be.   Not to mention it’s nice to have them meet me in the pens and at least act like they are happy to see me.  Split about 1/2 bucket of feed between the 4 just as a treat for them being there.  Makes us all happy I guess.


----------



## Grant (Jan 5, 2020)

Today I finally got electricity to the barn today.  Dug a shallow ditch to the barn about 110 feet put down a conduit and ran electricity to the barn.  I had already wired the barn so being able to turn on the lights was very nice.   I had already hung led lights and put in the outlets.  Nice to have electricity so I can hook up a battery tender also if needed.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 6, 2020)

That is great accomplishment!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 6, 2020)

You sure are getting things done quickly...


----------



## Grant (Jan 6, 2020)

Thanks.  Very happy that in my 50s I can still work hard and get things done quickly.  I’ve had a very physical job that keeps me in good physical condition. I take NO medications on a daily basis and other than being overweight, I am in good health.  .....Not that I didn’t pay for it today.   I was sore.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 6, 2020)

Grant said:


> Thanks.  Very happy that in my 50s I can still work hard and get things done quickly.  I’ve had a very physical job that keeps me in good physical condition. I take NO medications on a daily basis and other than being overweight, I am in good health.  .....Not that I didn’t pay for it today.   I was sore.



Wait till you hit your late 60's, lol...things still get done, but not at the speed I want them to


----------



## thistlebloom (Jan 6, 2020)

Ooooh... I remember my 50's... 

The old ax 'move it or lose it' is so true. Dh is going to be 70 soon, and he is till laying tile and stone and kicking butt on a mountain bike. I think when you stop working hard you start losing so much that you can never get back. So keep doing what you're doing Grant!


----------



## Grant (Jan 10, 2020)

Got the vet coming out on Monday.  Brucellosis for the girls, spring shots, worming.  I will do this myself later, but the Bangs shot has to be given by a vet so might as well get them all looked over and what I know is up to date.  All should have been wormed when I got them, but that’s taking the sellers word for it.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 10, 2020)

Mid 60's here, husband mid 70's, we work hard on our little farm and we are healthy and in great shape. There's a lot to be said about hard work and staying active. 

Now about that "overweight"


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 10, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Now about that "overweight"


Hey - be nice, lol!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 10, 2020)

I _was _being nice! Eat your veggies!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 10, 2020)

SICK. OF. VEGGIES!   🙄


----------



## Baymule (Jan 10, 2020)

I made a pot of gumbo. Shrimp and home made smoked sausage gumbo-I got plenty!


----------



## 410farmer (Jan 10, 2020)

Grant said:


> Got the vet coming out on Monday.  Brucellosis for the girls, spring shots, worming.  I will do this myself later, but the Bangs shot has to be given by a vet so might as well get them all looked over and what I know is up to date.  All should have been wormed when I got them, but that’s taking the sellers word for it.


 Be sure to to keep pics coming of your setup and growth. Are you a diy cheapo kind of guy or buy straight from the store with what works.


----------



## Grant (Jan 11, 2020)

410farmer said:


> Be sure to to keep pics coming of your setup and growth. Are you a diy cheapo kind of guy or buy straight from the store with what works.


Some of both.  The cattle sheds were made from recycled pallets and my wife, adult son and I built them. I put up all of my own fencing and diy the barn wiring and running the power and trenching to hook it up.   I will put in a livestock waterer at some point and that will get hired out.  Yes I know I can rent a trencher/backhoe, but I will have to splice into the main well line and I’d rather have someone else responsible for it.


----------



## Grant (Jan 11, 2020)

Baymule said:


> I _was _being nice! Eat your veggies!


Love my veggies....Hell I love food.   😆


----------



## Grant (Jan 11, 2020)

@410farmer asked for some more pics  of my setup, etc.  Here is the entrance to my place.  The split rail fence was DIY, the driveway was not. 😆. I will fence off the area from the 2nd tree to the right adding about 4 more acres to my pasture area, just for more pasture/emergency pasture/separating area.


----------



## Grant (Jan 11, 2020)

Position of the barn to the house, convenient with easy access, but seperate enough for work not to interfere with what’s going on in the house.  2nd pic shows barn, shed (DIY), and the pallet cattle loafing sheds. Separated down the middle to keep the boys and girls separate, but share body heat on the cold nights, like tonight.  All 4 are in the loafing shed loving life.  Finally gates off of the pad for access to the fields.


----------



## Grant (Jan 11, 2020)

Finally a little more of a close-up of the loafing shed.  Inside of the barns uses led strip lighting, no need to wait for light on cold days, the storage and workbench. Last pic show the tractor, a Branson 2910 29 hp tractor, blade, post digger and flail mower.  Also the whole barn has air plumbed in so no long runs of hose.  And yes I park my truck, work van and tractor all inside.   If I’m working on something big it’s easy to move 1 out for the space.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 11, 2020)

Makes no sense to park the vehicles out in the snow if you have room in the barn!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 12, 2020)

Very nice place!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 12, 2020)

Awesome  barn space


----------



## Grant (Jan 12, 2020)

Took a panoramic off the back porch this morning.  We had some freezing frost and it made for some pretty tree pics.  In the 3rd pic we played where's Olaf Vs wheres Waldo?


----------



## Baymule (Jan 13, 2020)

Very pretty!


----------



## Grant (Jan 15, 2020)

Well, looks like back to work and on the road for me.  There won’t be much from me as my wife has the “herd” for a while.  At least I can make some $ for the next project or 2.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 15, 2020)

$$ does help with the projects


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 15, 2020)

Very nice pictures...is your house in the third picture?  Is that a chicken coop in the one?  What type of chickens?  Don’t work too hard!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 15, 2020)

We will miss you, check in once in awhile. Going back to work is a good thing, that funny green stuff that everybody seems to want...…...


----------



## Bruce (Jan 15, 2020)

Especially the people you want stuff from!


----------



## Grant (Jan 16, 2020)

Not my house, the neighbor behind.  That shot is off the back porch.  It’s 20x20 covered and a favorite place of mine on nice days.  The small house is my granddaughters play house.  Same colors as ours and her favorite place. 


Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Very nice pictures...is your house in the third picture?  Is that a chicken coop in the one?  What type of chickens?  Don’t work too hard!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 16, 2020)

Grant said:


> Not my house, the neighbor behind.  That shot is off the back porch.  It’s 20x20 covered and a favorite place of mine on nice days.  The small house is my granddaughters play house.  Same colors as ours and her favorite place.


Wow...that’s a very nice play house!!


----------



## Grant (Jan 16, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Wow...that’s a very nice play house!!


You can definitely tell who rules at my house.  What the 2 year old wants....the 2 year old gets.   Not really, but she is well loved.  She knows when grampa means no though.


----------



## 410farmer (Jan 25, 2020)

Im so envious very nice property. I was actually looking at a 20 acre property recently already had stables, barn, indoor/outdoor kennel, fenced pasture, and water throughout the pasture..BUT! The house was horrible and to far from the city. I usually go the diy route but I think I’m going to start hiring out more for future projects don’t have as much time anymore...
Is that pond on your property? Did you make it?


----------



## Grant (Jan 25, 2020)

410farmer said:


> Im so envious very nice property. I was actually looking at a 20 acre property recently already had stables, barn, indoor/outdoor kennel, fenced pasture, and water throughout the pasture..BUT! The house was horrible and to far from the city. I usually go the diy route but I think I’m going to start hiring out more for future projects don’t have as much time anymore...
> Is that pond on your property? Did you make it?


I had the pond built and yes it’s on my land.  Last winter a local excavation guy really needed some work and dug it out and built the dam for $3000.  Bargain.  Worked out well for him, he got about 4 more jobs out of it.  I’m 10 minutes to the local businesses in town.  It’s a great location.


----------



## 410farmer (Jan 25, 2020)

Grant said:


> I had the pond built and yes it’s on my land.  Last winter a local excavation guy really needed some work and dug it out and built the dam for $3000.  Bargain.  Worked out well for him, he got about 4 more jobs out of it.  I’m 10 minutes to the local businesses in town.  It’s a great location.


3k wow def a deal, how deep and wide is it?...how are the cattle holding up with the winter weather


----------



## Grant (Jan 25, 2020)

It is about 8 foot deep if completely full, but it seems t hang out between 1/2-2/3 full most of the time.  The Highlands love the cool weather.  They have monstorously thick hides and all that hair.  Now the British Park/Wagyu...he’s kind of a baby and gets cold.  If you look out in the field and don’t see him....check the building.  He’s probably bedded down in the straw.  He gets out, but he’s kind of a wimp.  That and he loves his treats.  Here will moo at you basically asking if I want to feed him now.  They aren’t spoiled at all.  


410farmer said:


> 3k wow def a deal, how deep and wide is it?...how are the cattle holding up with the winter weather


----------



## Grant (Feb 15, 2020)

Got back home last night.  Livestock looks good, my wife daughter and granddaughter look better.  I did learn my bull learned a bad habit while gone.  He wants his head in the bucket the second you come through the gate.  Glad he’s not scared, he’s getting too close to be that aggressive with food.  Tonight I fed them.  He tried to put his head in, I lifted the bucket, he swung his head and got his nose wacked, twice. He learned a quick manners lesson. We’ll see if it takes tomorrow.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 16, 2020)

We have the same problem with one of the house cats but he is a lot easier to push out of the way  One of my alpacas thinks he should put his nose in the tray as I put in the pellets but again, easy to shoo away especially because he REALLY doesn't want to be touched so all I have to do is reach my free hand toward him. I hope your bull learns his manners because he's WAY too big and potentially dangerous even if he isn't trying to hurt anyone.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 16, 2020)

410farmer said:


> 3k wow def a deal, how deep and wide is it?...how are the cattle holding up with the winter weather


We had a small pond on our land when we bought our land.  My hubby is a fun guy.  He dug it out himself with our equipment Into an ‘S’ shape for our last name.  It’s pretty cool.  It’s also 8’ deep.  Last year we had snapping turtles that attacked my goose.  We had to trap them out.  This spring we might dig it out again, to get the turtles better, and make it deeper since it is now our water source for the garden and some of the barn animals in the winter.


----------



## Grant (Feb 16, 2020)

Tonight I went out, he stayed about a step back, as I got close to the feeder he started to put his head in I just raised my hand and he took a step back.  Good boy.  We’ll see if he continues to remember.  Otherwise it was a beautiful day.  I bought a bunch of holly plants from a landscaper who had removed them from another property.  They had only been in about 1.5 years But I got the 19 for $45.  Problem is now. I have to dig 19 holes...in rocky Ozarks soil.  Got 15 in this afternoon.  I’ll finish up tomorrow.  


Bruce said:


> We have the same problem with one of the house cats but he is a lot easier to push out of the way  One of my alpacas thinks he should put his nose in the tray as I put in the pellets but again, easy to shoo away especially because he REALLY doesn't want to be touched so all I have to do is reach my free hand toward him. I hope your bull learns his manners because he's WAY too big and potentially dangerous even if he isn't trying to hurt anyone.
> [/QUOTE


----------



## Grant (Feb 20, 2020)

Yesterday I had to clean stalls and pens. All the wet and cold we have had and me being gone the straw piled up. Tractor got a workout hauling it all out. Afterward the tractor had a broken seat bracket fixed that and changed out the glow plugs. I only had 1 operational and was causing hard cold starts. Much better now.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 20, 2020)

I read your post thinking.....YAY!!! COMPOST FOR THE GARDEN!!!!


----------



## Grant (Feb 21, 2020)

Bull update, he has manners still. If he gets close just putting up an open hand will make him back up, but only when I have the bucket. He will let me pet him with the same hand without the bucket.  Guess he’s a fast learner.  Spent some time on the Jeffers website, I need to get vaccinations, pour on wormers, etc.  Got to keep the boys and girls healthy.  Also got some LA200, just in case.


----------



## Grant (Feb 26, 2020)

It’s been cold, wet and just plain nasty outside this week.  I’ve been feeding a little hay this week and figured out my wife was being very generous with feed while I was gone.  Oh well, fat cows are better than starving cows.  
We are going to do some more landscaping and yard work this week, it’s supposed to be very nice in the 60s this weekend.


----------



## Grant (Feb 27, 2020)

A lot nicer today.  Went to pick up 30 bales of hay, I’m sure most of it will get carried over, although I am feeding some now as the new pastures are eaten down pretty well now and not much quality food out there.  I did take a couple of picks to show how they came through winter.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 27, 2020)

They are good lookers!  Lucky you with the weather! We’re getting that blizzard hitting Erie....8” today...lots more to come through Monday....   nice farm!!


----------



## Grant (Feb 27, 2020)

Saw that weather on the news. Yuck


----------



## Grant (Feb 27, 2020)

One of the kittens is ready for mowing season. She can’t get her sisters to work the pedals right yet.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 28, 2020)

Darn worthless siblings!!!


----------



## Grant (Mar 3, 2020)

Worked on some landscaping around the house, about a ton of flat stone, another 2 ton of rock in the beds.  Then the cherry, I had a small area of my property I really hadn’t looked in. I found a 3 1/2  by 2 1/2 by 1 1/2 foot boulder.  My quick math indicated about 1600 lbs.  I had to see if I could get it.  Took the tractor down, took the iron bar and loaded it in, chained it in and lifted it just enough to move it.  Backed all,the way from the front to the house backwards, basically dragging the loader.  The tractor would lift it, but it was slightly off center on weight and honestly I was afraid i would bend a loader arm I lifted it and just drove up.  Everything looks great and ready for my wife’s spring flowers.  I’ll try some pics tomorrow. Honestly just too tired and sore to take them tonight.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 4, 2020)

We want a picture of that big rock!


----------



## Grant (Mar 4, 2020)

The rock.


----------



## Grant (Mar 4, 2020)

The landscaping. I didn’t mention all the hollies that went in.


----------



## Grant (Mar 4, 2020)

Today, 2 pickup loads of mulch around the hollies.  Things are taking shape for spring.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 4, 2020)

Grant said:


> Today, 2 pickup loads of mulch around the hollies.  Things are taking shape for spring.View attachment 70471


It looks really great!!  I just can’t believe that you are landscaping already!!  We got snow today..imagine that...not much, thankfully!!  But we’re nowhere near landscaping!!  Oh, well, Chris did do some brush hogging!!


----------



## Grant (Mar 4, 2020)

It’s been in the 60s all week.  Pretty unusual actually. avg highs are upper40s low 50s with lows right around freezing.  We’ve been 10+ over that all week and looks like next week too.


----------



## Grant (Mar 8, 2020)

Mowed down the dead stuff out front today.  I needed to get it down to help get the green stuff growing. The grass and clover underneath is already coming in, really early for us.


----------



## Grant (Mar 8, 2020)

Not sure how all those pics double or triple loaded.


----------



## thistlebloom (Mar 8, 2020)

Grant said:


> Not sure how all those pics double or triple loaded.



Well it makes your property seem much larger!


----------



## Grant (Mar 11, 2020)

Well my bull has figured out he likes a good head scratching now.  At first I reached through the fence and kind of surprised him with it, he backed up then you could almost see the wheels turning...wait that feels good.  Now if he’s nearby all you have to do is move your hand in a scratching motion and he’ll just walk up and put his head on it, right between the eyes and horns. He won’t stay forever, but he certainly is enjoying it.  The girls are more friendly suddenly to, just nose rubs, or a scratch on the jaw, but they are really warming up.  The steer will barely let me touch him.   Maybe it’s because I always tell him he looks delicious.  Animals are funny like that.


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 12, 2020)

Just a suggestion.... scratch the bull behind the ears or from the side.  He might never get a bad idea, but doing anything with a bull from head on is a way that they challenge things and you don't want him to ever feel like you are challenging him.  I can scratch several of our adult angus bulls, but I try to always do it from the side so they never feel like I am an aggressor.


----------



## Grant (Mar 12, 2020)

Not my favorite way to do it either, but he won’t allow me alongside and do more than a touch.  The good news is he is now the one that is initiating it so not as much of a challenge to him.  Tonight the gate seperating the girls and boys got open. Don’t know if I didn’t latch it well or if a well placed horn got it, but had to do some quick penning and sorting. The girls are only 12 and 11 months.  Too young to be together right now.  Darned teenagers.


----------



## 410farmer (Mar 13, 2020)

Looks like things are coming along nicely, it’s pretty warm in my parts too for the times. We barely had a winter just a couple cold weeks and a little bit of snow. I’m starting my landscaping next week


----------



## Grant (Mar 13, 2020)

410farmer said:


> Looks like things are coming along nicely, it’s pretty warm in my parts too for the times. We barely had a winter just a couple cold weeks and a little bit of snow. I’m starting my landscaping next week


I only plowed the driveway 1x this winter. Crazy.  I’m about to stop supplemental feeding to the calves. Grass and clover coming in strong.


----------



## Grant (Mar 17, 2020)

Quiet here lately.  Raining every day and cooler.  I’m working from home covering for people who are home with their kids. Cattle are great, eating the new grass day and only complaining a little about only getting feed every 2 days.  Olaf has become very fond of scratching. He now let’s me scratch him from the side and doesn’t move at all when I’m beside him and reach out for him. I’m glad about that since I wasn’t real fond of scratching him from straight on.  He still wants his head scratched though.  I don’t mind if he initiates that as he won’t feel threatened when he comes to me. Having a bull that will let you handle him is a great feeling.


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 17, 2020)

Congrats on getting the bull to come to you and letting you work from his side.  I think you will be very glad to have him so quiet.  Just watch him a little closer when the girls are in heat.  He might forget his manners ....


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 17, 2020)

And you were talking about maybe going back part time.... and it came to you.  Nice extra for a bit at least.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 17, 2020)

I had a cow once that went to the back of the pasture to calve. I was excited and wanted everyone to see him, so I picked him up and carried him up front with the cow following. I didn't realize it, but I imprinted him. Fast forward 2-3 years later when he was a big handsome bull with a wicked set of curved horns. He didn't like anyone in "his" pasture, but would come to the fence when he saw me, put his head over the fence for me to scratch his ears and behind his horns. With me, he was like a big dog, anybody else, it was game on. 

Thanks for reminding me of that.


----------



## Grant (Mar 17, 2020)

Baymule said:


> I had a cow once that went to the back of the pasture to calve. I was excited and wanted everyone to see him, so I picked him up and carried him up front with the cow following. I didn't realize it, but I imprinted him. Fast forward 2-3 years later when he was a big handsome bull with a wicked set of curved horns. He didn't like anyone in "his" pasture, but would come to the fence when he saw me, put his head over the fence for me to scratch his ears and behind his horns. With me, he was like a big dog, anybody else, it was game on.
> 
> Thanks for reminding me of that.


Good memory.


----------



## Grant (Mar 23, 2020)

With all of the craziness I’m working from home.  10 hr days on a computer. Booooo.
Cuts into my outdoor time.  I did get out with the herd, put out some hay and scratches.  Everyone is doing well.  Both of my heifers are coming in heat regularly and Olaf is showing interest.  Thank goodness the fences have held up...so far.  Every month of age helps me right now.  I’ll put them together in July, due to age, if the fences will keep them apart.  A couple of quick pics too.


----------



## Grant (Apr 21, 2020)

Well knowing cattle they will point out any weak link in the fence.  My bull has decided he wants to eat in the neighbors field.  Luckily I was home when he has done it 2x.  Thought I fixed the fence well enough yesterday.  Guess not.  Luckily he hasn’t gone anywhere, he just wants to eat over there.  No one has cattle around me.  Tomorrow a new 400 foot run will get rebuilt.  Cattle. 🤬


----------



## Grant (Apr 21, 2020)

Oh yeah 400 feet in the rain.  Supposed to rain all day.


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 21, 2020)

This time of year the grass is greener on the other side of the fence..... LITERALLY in most cases.... We have a couple of calves that keep going through the high tensile wire on one pasture.  No we did not put it up, no they didn't make any provisions to electrify it, so it is as good as useless...... GRRRRR   I HATE HI-TENSILE fence. PERIOD.  

But they don't want hay, they want the green grass......
Glad the bull didn't tear up the fence with the heifers..... like you said, the closer to July  the better.


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 21, 2020)

Grant said:


> Oh yeah 400 feet in the rain.  Supposed to rain all day.


Guess that's the rain we are supposed to see come in Wed night and hard severe downpours on Thursday......


----------



## Grant (Apr 21, 2020)

He’s got great grass, but they have cherry picked off the red clover.   There’s. Plenty out in the neighbors field.  He was literally walking around just grazing it out.  Luckily he was full and I was able to call him back in.  He is trained to call very well.  That’s a good thing at least.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 22, 2020)

I had a Longhorn bull once that jumped the fence like a deer. I got tired of the Sheriff's Department calling me and sold him.


----------



## Grant (Apr 23, 2020)

1 day and no escape.  I’m going to run an electric about 1-2 feet inside it anyway.  Just to be sure.  While I’m gone I don’t want my wife to have to mess with it.  I work away from home a month at a time, I’m glad he decided to do this while I was home.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 23, 2020)

Grant said:


> Oh yeah 400 feet in the rain.  Supposed to rain all day.


Yay fun ..... NOT!!!!!!!!
At least you got it done, hope the ol boy stays in.


----------



## Grant (May 28, 2020)

We had a great sunset tonight.


----------



## farmerjan (May 30, 2020)

Very pretty....


----------



## Grant (Sep 15, 2020)

Hey all.  I wanted to check in.  Haven’t had any extra time.  I’ve been working 70 hr weeks since March, so something had to give.   Updates...I put in a watering system for the cattle, glad I did we haven’t had rain all summer and the pond is basically a puddle now.  Everyone is bred, based on interest no one has been in heat for at least a month.  Calves in the spring, March to May somewhere.  The steer is growing and looking good, he will go to the butcher in January.  With the lack of rain, I’m feeding hay already.  Just some supplementing, but the grass is sparse.   I’ll start the steer on grain heavy in November.  I like grain fed.  I call grass fed beef, bad beef.  I didn’t get the extra 3 acres fenced in, just no time to do it.  Thats part of the reason I’m feeding hay now.  Olaf has become a home body finally.  I think I just got the fences bull resistant.  I never say bull proof.  I have read some and made a few comments, but time has been a premium.  Hope everyone out there is staying well and safe.


----------



## Grant (Sep 15, 2020)

Granddaughter with the herd.   You can see the excavator tire tank in the background


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 15, 2020)

She's a cutie !!!!! Great on getting the water trough and all in.  Those tire ones are popular here too.  Too bad about having to feed hay.... maybe work will slow down a bit and you can get that 3 acres fenced for fall and winter pasture to save on hay later on....
Glad you managed a few minutes to check in.  I was kinda wondering what was going on, but it has been such an insane summer and all was almost afraid to ask too many questions.  

Drop us a 5 word post..... I'm still alive and kicking..... or something.  Hope things at work will slow down a bit.... but make hay when the sun shines.... and money when you have the chance.


----------



## Grant (Sep 15, 2020)

As an hourly employee this may be my highest paying year ever.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 16, 2020)

The "good" part about 70 hour work weeks! I don't think I could have handled many of those even when I was younger.


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 16, 2020)

Between milking cows and waitressing, I worked many 70 hour weeks.  Add to that doing stuff at home, animals and all.  And then when I started milk testing, I was still doing banquet waitressing and milking on one of my farms as a fill in milker 2-3 mornings a week.  I have never worked a simple 40 hour week.  My knees will attest to that fact!!!!!!


----------



## Grant (Oct 1, 2020)

Took some PV last week.  Took a fight to Maine, then went through NewHampshire and Vermont. Trees in the White mtns of NewHampshire were beautiful.  I was surprised at how closed down businesses are there still.  I’m not sure how they are surviving.  I had a college student come take care of the dogs and cows.   They stayed for the week at our house.   Today I finally got around to putting in a corral.  I’ve had livestock for a year without one and it was really time.  Put in a little tractor time mowing the dead tops and weeds out of the fields.  I need to do fence next.


----------



## farmerjan (Oct 1, 2020)

The mountains in NH and Vermont are very pretty especially in the fall.  One of the reasons I wound up down here in the Shen Valley next to the Blue Ridge Mtns.... very similar.  Just not near as much winter here.... 
Yeah, they are still really constricted up there.  Talked to my family in CT and NH and so much is just shut way down.... will hurt them even worse as the fall foliage is one of the draws for tourists up there....

Glad you got a catch pen and head gate for the cows.  Yeah, they are always very handy... but now that you have it hopefully you won't need it....much.  One of our head catches if very similar to that one.  I like it better than the ones that open towards the cow, then their head goes in and their shoulders catch it and it gets forced shut that way..... doesn't always work right.  This one you can catch them as tight as you need to... works for all sizes too except out big bulls can't get through it to go out.  So we try to not have to do much with them... except that there is a side gate that we can open and let them out so they don't have to continue walking forward.  Their necks are too big to catch anyway... but we can get them in it to put on spray or something.  If the vet needs to do any work then we shoot them with a tranq,  and do it outside the chute,  so they don't get down and get stuck.


----------



## farmerjan (Oct 1, 2020)

Your ground looks real dry.  Have you had a killing frost?  We are still so green with the rain and only a light frost so far.  Maybe this coming few days, nights are supposed to get down in the upper 30's.


----------



## Grant (Oct 1, 2020)

That’s the good thing about the mini in everyone.  They are smaller to work and will go through easily.  Really hoping I dont have to catch too much with the horns it’s tricky.  Plan is to put them in, shut the gate, shots, pour on etc and release.   Nice to have for castration, and anything you do need to immobilize for though.


----------



## Grant (Oct 1, 2020)

No frost but we are incredibly dry.  My pond is dry.  We’ve only had 2.5 inches of rain since July 4th, and over an inch of that was 2 days ago.   Hoping for some rain and grass growth or it’s going to be a long winter.  If we get some rain we can get cool season grasses to grow into December.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 2, 2020)

Wow, that is a serious drought.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 5, 2020)

Are you still working long hours? My son's job ended in January and he headed home. He is a crane operator, licensed to run everything except the ones you see on top of tall buildings. He was so sick, that he kept pulling over to gather strength to drive a little more. Finally he called his aunt, she caught a ride to go get him and she finished pulling his RV home. He was very ill, went to a doctor who told him he had a virus, not flu, but some kind of virus. We think he had Covid. Because of Covid and it being an election year, jobs are few. He finally got a local job running a crane and is making bills. As soon as jobs kick off again, he'll hitch up and be gone again. He generally works 7-12's with one day off every 3 weeks.


----------



## Grant (Oct 5, 2020)

Back to work today after a 2 week vacation.  I have either a nasty cold with bronchitis or the C word.  Awaiting results of the test.   No meeting with customers, but I worked 10.5 hrs.   I typically work 6x12.   I was just too wore out to finish the day.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Oct 5, 2020)

Hope your test comes back negative and your just worn out from your vacation   ..


----------



## Baymule (Oct 5, 2020)

Grant said:


> Back to work today after a 2 week vacation.  I have either a nasty cold with bronchitis or the C word.  Awaiting results of the test.   No meeting with customers, but I worked 10.5 hrs.   I typically work 6x12.   I was just too wore out to finish the day.


We think it went through our family early this year. I wasn't sick, but my husband sure was-it hung on for months. I hope you don't have Covid and if you do, I hope that it is a light case and a quick recovery.


----------



## Grant (Oct 6, 2020)

COVID negative. Doesn’t mean I feel any better, but not COVID at least.


----------



## Grant (Oct 12, 2020)

Got word that we are wrapping up the work I’ve had at home for months and that I will be moving to Oregon to work the wildfires.   Looks like a few more months of long days.  Decided I needed to get the cattle their fall vaccines before I leave, so they got that today.   At least the hay is in for my wife to not have to worry about.  The long days are getting old, and the 3.5 day drive will be murder.   Oh well, it could be worse....I’m working.  Be happy for that, too many aren’t.


----------



## farmerjan (Oct 12, 2020)

WOW... didn't realize that you were "still/back",   to full time employment.... How do you work that ....like 10 on and 2 off or something?    That is a long drive.... you sure can't come home for a long weekend or anything.  God bless both you and your wife with that sort of arrangement.  Yes, it is nice to have work..... to a point. I guess it comes with the job.  Same as me, except that I have never had to move to do this.... just have had to do a little more travel with farms that come and go as we lose testers, and then lose some farms and such.  
Be careful, and keep us updated as you can.


----------



## Grant (Oct 12, 2020)

I work 6x12.  Every 4th week I get a 4 or 5 day weekend.  They fly me home and pay all the expenses.  It’s exhausting, especially at 55.  Its really a young mans job, but I can do it, and can make some of the younger guys look bad.  i work smarter, and 31 years of experience let’s me make decisions quicker.  

Im a catastrophe claims adjuster for a major insurance company.  Been at it a long time.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 12, 2020)

I've dealt with insurance claims adjusters. I had a pipe burst in the ceiling of our old house and flood the house. Another claim was when hurricane Ike dropped an ancient oak on the house. Both times the adjusters were very kind to us. They made bad situations a whole lot better and we sure appreciated them.

Just know that you help and give hope to a lot of people in hopeless situations, especially in a  catastrophe event. When the insurance man shows up, things start looking a whole lot better.


----------



## Grant (Oct 13, 2020)

Thanks.  It’s really why I do it.  If I weren’t helping people any more I would retire.


----------



## farmerjan (Oct 13, 2020)

Kudos to you.  Yes, I can still do alot more work than some of them today, even with my bad knees.  I work slower lately, but still can keep up with all the farms that I am still testing.  You are right, it is a work smarter, and experience counts.... the younger ones today do not  have the work ethic in so many ways; and the sad thing is there is so little commitment to trying to do the very best that they can for the job.  I wasn't raised that way, and I am afraid that so many of the younger generation do not have the same work ethic of doing a days work for a days pay.... so many just jump from job to job because they don't want to try to do it the best they can until they find something better.....I was taught to do a job the best that I could even if I didn't want to do that for the rest of my life.  Apply yourself was the way you did things.... today it seems to be do as little as you can to slide by....
I commend you for your commitment to your job.  Hope that you can help people that are facing the devastating losses out there.


----------



## Grant (Dec 17, 2020)

Back home for the holiday and will work from here for a while.   I’ve got some pv, so finishing a project today.   
I’ve got just over 4 yds of concrete coming this morning to finish some dog kennels we are making.  My wife is going to start raising dogs.  We’ve already gathered the pups, or most of them, that will be our breeding stock.  2 female border collies a female Aussie and a poodle male.   1 more Aussie to come.  I have 4 puppies at my house.  That’s a lot of energy.   

Borderdoodles and Aussiedoodles in our future.


----------



## Finnie (Dec 17, 2020)

Grant said:


> Back home for the holiday and will work from here for a while.   I’ve got some pv, so finishing a project today.
> I’ve got just over 4 yds of concrete coming this morning to finish some dog kennels we are making.  My wife is going to start raising dogs.  We’ve already gathered the pups, or most of them, that will be our breeding stock.  2 female border collies a female Aussie and a poodle male.   1 more Aussie to come.  I have 4 puppies at my house.  That’s a lot of energy.
> 
> Borderdoodles and Aussiedoodles in our future.


Oh dear, I sure hope you guys have researched and know what you’re getting into. When I think of the crazy-obsessive mentality of the herding breeds, and high energy drive of all 3 of those breeds (especially poodles) I can’t imagine wanting them combined. As breeders, will it be in your contract to take back all puppies that don’t work out in their new homes? Screen your buyers carefully, because they are going to have their hands full. Those won’t be for novice owners, but you can be sure there will be people who just want to jump on the fashionable doodle-craze band wagon.


----------



## Grant (Dec 17, 2020)

No doubt.  They will be screened heavily.  These aren’t lazy dogs they will need and really require daily interaction and play time.  The big thing were they are for those wanting an energetic dog with less of the hair and dander issue.  Noticed I didn’t say none.  

Take back clauses are tricky.  It usually pushes prices way up.


----------



## Grant (Dec 18, 2020)

Thought I’d intro the dog breeding stock.  
Lily is the traditional black and white border.  I’m going to work her with the cattle, she has great natural instincts that will make it easier to train.  
Bella is a blue Merle border in the same pic hanging out on the back porch love seat. 
Dunkin is a cafe au latte poodle.  Mom is a standard poodle and dad is a miniature.  Some ones pens didn’t work and mom must have taken a nap. 😱
The last one is a black and white bicolor Aussie, Skye.  
I’m looking for a red Merle Aussie also. 

Everyone has had full genetic testing and will be available for buyers if requested.  Nothing in anyone genetically. Skyes aren’t back yet.  I will only use clean genetic breeding animals.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 18, 2020)

Nice looking pups   ...congratulations  and thank you for the pictures


----------



## Baymule (Dec 18, 2020)

I love Aussies, have had several of them. They sure leave a hole in my heart when they are gone. Wish you the best with your dogs!


----------



## Grant (Dec 18, 2020)

This is really my wife’s project, obviously with some help.  All of these dogs are very sweet.  They will have pens, I can’t have this many dogs in the house all the time at one time, but I don’t want them to stay there all the time.  They need exercise, interaction and work.


----------



## Grant (Dec 28, 2020)

All the concretes poured and pens installed.  Dogs are getting broken to the pens, better today than yesterday.  Cows are all fat and happy with obvious baby bumps.  Waiting on spring calves.   
Got the couple of brace posts in that had to be done before the ground froze.  Steel posts I can handle, but not the digging.  Especially since I sold me 3 pt post digger. 
Some pics just for fun.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 28, 2020)

Those are some really nice kennels. Very nice. 

Cows are looking good, just love their shaggy hair!


----------



## Grant (Dec 29, 2020)

Thanks.  I hate skinny cows.  I’ve been feeding hay since October and will until spring at this point.  Pretty sure I have enough bought to last.  Glad I carried some over from last year.


----------



## thistlebloom (Dec 29, 2020)

Very nice kennel setup Grant.


----------



## Grant (Dec 29, 2020)

Thanks.  I’m pretty proud of it.  

This morning went out and was greeted by this guy.  Unfortunately he died of lead poisoning...to the brain.   Drug him out by the fence for today, I’ll dispose of him later.  Big boy.  I’ve suspected a raccoon getting in my cattle feed for about a week. With the nasty weather, he must have thought he’d hang out for the day.....BIG mistake.


----------



## Grant (Mar 8, 2021)

Since my steer goes to freezer camp in June I wanted to get a new steer as a buddy for my bull and next years freezer.  My dentists mini belted Galloway bred some of her husbands Angus cows.  Should get this boy later this week.


----------



## Longhornbreeder101 (Mar 8, 2021)

Grant said:


> Since my steer goes to freezer camp in June I wanted to get a new steer as a buddy for my bull and next years freezer.  My dentists mini belted Galloway bred some of her husbands Angus cows.  Should get this boy later this week.


He’s a beauty


----------



## Grant (Mar 8, 2021)

My 1st calf should come any day. Hallie my Hereford look heifer has a full udder and is springing heavily.  Wonder what a highland/Hereford/mini British park/wagyu cross calf is going to look like.  Hmmmmm.


----------



## Longhornbreeder101 (Mar 8, 2021)

Grant said:


> My 1st calf should come any day. Hallie my Hereford look heifer has a full udder and is springing heavily.  Wonder what a highland/Hereford/mini British park/wagyu cross calf is going to look like.  Hmmmmm.


WOW ALOT OF DIFFERENT BREEDS


----------



## Grant (Mar 8, 2021)

Yeah, I’m not raising for resale or showing.  I chose to do all part mini part full size cattle for smaller, more manageable cattle.  I want to put 1 in the freezer and sell one to cover some of my costs.  Highlands are great mommas.  Herefords make great beef.  British park are well known for tender beef and wagyu....well that’s all that needs to be said about wagyu.  Looking for some smaller, tender well marbled 2 year olds, that will fill a freezer with high quality beef.


----------



## Grant (Mar 14, 2021)

Changed which steer I was getting and wound up with this one vs the one above.


----------



## Grant (Mar 14, 2021)

Then added this cutie.  Hallie had her calf.   Our 1st on the farm.  Herd went from 4 to 6 real quick.  Unfortunately he was a little big for momma and I had to help out.   He looked black right at 1st and turned silver as the day went on.


----------



## Mini Horses (Mar 14, 2021)

Congrats!!!  Good job.   She's surely sore...   🤔   Can't wait to see some pics when he's dried up .   Like the half galloway, too.


----------



## Grant (Mar 14, 2021)

Probably should have warned about the graphic images.  😱


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 14, 2021)

Grant said:


> Probably should have warned about the graphic images.  😱


Pretty normal stuff for BYH, can't  imagine anyone would be offended   ...congratulations  on some beautiful  new additions  to your herd


----------



## Grant (Mar 14, 2021)

Yeah if you're reading this you probably either do know or should know what you are going to see at birth.   I just noticed in the pics that daddy was watching all this go down.  😆


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 14, 2021)

Just a note to be careful of the bull bothering the newly calved heifer.   The birth fluids and all, hormonal changes and smells will sometimes get the bulls pumped up.  I have seen bulls trying to mount or just chasing around newly calved animals to the point of exhaustion.   Plus, she can cycle at as little as 14 days but some regularly cycle  at 21-28 days and you certainly don't need her to get bred back that soon.  
Nice save on the calf and glad to see it is up and around.


----------



## Grant (Mar 15, 2021)

Yep, they are separated.


----------



## Grant (Mar 15, 2021)

It’s a nice welcome back to cattle to have to pull the 1st one.


----------



## Grant (Mar 15, 2021)

Sterling. His name due to the coloring is up and around and doing well this morning.


----------



## Finnie (Mar 15, 2021)

Grant said:


> Sterling. His name due to the coloring is up and around and doing well this morning.


What a beautiful color! 😍


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 15, 2021)

Just read your journal. Lovely cows! And congratulations on your first calf - he’s super cute 🥰


----------



## Bruce (Mar 16, 2021)

Grant said:


> Sterling. His name due to the coloring is up and around and doing well this morning.


beautiful calf


----------



## Grant (Mar 16, 2021)

Thank you all.  He and Buddy, the new steer are settling in well and enjoying the 70 degree weather.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 18, 2021)

Sterling is a nice looking calf. Will he be your first totally home raised beef?


----------



## Grant (Mar 18, 2021)

Thanks Bay.  Yes he’s my 1st in about 30 years.  I grew up on a big farm, but he’s the 1st for us here.


----------



## CLSranch (Mar 18, 2021)

Good looking calf. Does anyone near you have mini Zebu?


----------



## Grant (Mar 18, 2021)

CLSranch said:


> Good looking calf. Does anyone near you have mini Zebu?


Not many around me.  Mostly at the fairs and the Farm Fest in the fall.


----------



## CLSranch (Mar 18, 2021)

Thanks. I'm looking for more. I sold some 1st time heifers last fall for cheap last fall, wanting calmer bloodlines thinking I'd have to pay double. Wellllll looking is almost 4X what I sold mine for. doh


----------



## Grant (Mar 18, 2021)

If you don’t find them, in October, Springfield holds Farm Fest. It’s like a gun show for farm stuff.


----------



## Grant (Mar 19, 2021)

A new butcher opened near me about 4-5 months ago.  They opened in time for deer season, but until some people went, ididnt want to jump over and get Houston done there.  Finally got some reviews and seems they are doing a good job, so I moved Houston’s appt up from late June to next week.  He’s been a great calf, but he’s always had a job and that’s to fill my freezer.  So that process will start in a little over a week.  

They normally hang 2 weeks, but I talked to them about letting him hang for 3.  If he’s got the fat layer, that’s what we are going to do. I think he will.  He kept a lot of flesh over the winter.   I fed grain every day for the last 4 months, so that’s good.  Hoping for a good beef 🥩 in about 4 weeks.


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 19, 2021)

Sounds like he ought to kill out good.  We also hang for 18-21 days whenever possible.  Now that they are so far booked ahead and all, 2 weeks is all they will do.  Not exactly happy.... but what can you do.  
That is great that they could get you in soo soon.... wish we could  get an appt sooner here.... I'd like to put that char heifer in the freezer and have the jersey steer to get done too.....


----------



## Baymule (Mar 19, 2021)

We picked ours up today. They will hold the other half that goes to our DD and family until next Friday, when we can meet them half way.


----------



## Grant (Mar 19, 2021)

Time for a bbq @Baymule.   🍔🥩


----------



## Grant (Apr 13, 2021)

Houston’s home!  Picked him up from the butcher today.  He only had enough fat covering to hang 15 days but he looks great, in the package.  Small but thick steaks, strips weighed out at about 7 ounces.  That’s perfect for me. Should hold me for a while.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 13, 2021)

Looks like you'll be eating well for some time.


----------



## CLSranch (Apr 13, 2021)

I got my Zebu bull in 2 Friday's ago. I wonder if I shouldn't have made more into hamburger. I was wanting to know how he taste though.
 I'm ready for my freezer to look like yours.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 13, 2021)

Congratulations on the freezer of home grown beef. That is something to be proud of. Have you eaten any yet?


----------



## Grant (Apr 14, 2021)

M





Baymule said:


> Congratulations on the freezer of home grown beef. That is something to be proud of. Have you eaten any yet?


Not yet.  It was frozen when we picked it up. Steaks in the fridge for tomorrow night though.  Can’t wait.  It looks good with more marbling than I anticipated.  The steaks are small, but he was a small breed and only weighed 638 on the hoof.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 15, 2021)

We are very happy with the meat from our steer. It’s so nice to open the freezer and pick out what’s for supper. We have a little pork left from last year, need to eat that up to make room for this years pig in August. First batch of CCX will be ready to butcher in a few more weeks. Country living!


----------



## Grant (Apr 15, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Congratulations on the freezer of home grown beef. That is something to be proud of. Have you eaten any yet?


Had 1st steaks tonight.  KC strips.  Well marbled very tender with good flavor. We scored!  The fat layer has a bit of a taste, but just the outer layer.  It may be due to the hanging time.  It’s easy to cook on then trim that though.  With the minis I won’t separate strips and filets again.  I’ll be doing t-bones next time.  The granddaughter is coming over tomorrow so we’ll do cheeseburgers.  She loves her cheeseburgers.


----------



## CLSranch (Apr 15, 2021)

I hope mine is just as good. Still at the shop right now.


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 16, 2021)

Just remember, if you want anything with a bone from along the backbone, like the T-bones.... the animal has to be under 30 months.  Federal rules due to the possible transmission of "mad cow disease" prions in the backbone/spinal cord.  And unless you take proof of date of birthday if the animal is close to the 30 months, it is up to the butchers discretion as to the age by teeth.  Just don't want anyone to get caught flat footed with killing their animal.... especially with the wait for getting a kill date at the processing places....


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 16, 2021)

So glad that the beef is good.  I just found some NY strips and some hamburger from my last one.... about 10 lbs of hamburger, a few pkgs of steak and a few of stew meat.  With cleaning out the freezers to get them moved... found some other stuff that I am glad to have until I kill again in August.


----------



## CLSranch (Apr 16, 2021)

farmerjan said:


> Just remember, if you want anything with a bone from along the backbone, like the T-bones.... the animal has to be under 30 months.  Federal rules due to the possible transmission of "mad cow disease" prions in the backbone/spinal cord.  And unless you take proof of date of birthday if the animal is close to the 30 months, it is up to the butchers discretion as to the age by teeth.  Just don't want anyone to get caught flat footed with killing their animal.... especially with the wait for getting a kill date at the processing places....


I didn't know this until you told someone else here that recently. Good to know.


----------



## Grant (Apr 16, 2021)

CLSranch said:


> I didn't know this until you told someone else here that recently. Good to know.


Yeah, it’s a big deal.  I take mine in between 24-26 months typically, so it’s not as much of an issue.  Honestly, my butcher didn’t ask.  🤭🤫


----------



## Baymule (Apr 16, 2021)

The place we use has signs up, not over 30 months old. They have a USDA inspector on site.


----------



## Grant (Apr 24, 2021)

Little Sterling is GROWING.  Fast.  Eating at meal time and I see him picking out in the pasture.   Momma Hallie has done wonderful and it looks like Aunt Honeyneut should be delivering any day now.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 24, 2021)

He's loking good!


----------



## Grant (Apr 24, 2021)

He will be delicious in 2 years.  😆🥩


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 25, 2021)

Looks good.  Glad that they are doing well.  Hope you get a new baby soon with no difficulties.  

How's your weather out that way?  Ours is back and forth... too warm then cold and looking at too warm again this week... Oh well, it has been more like spring though...the last few years it was cold, damp then got warm/hot and stayed that way.  At least we are seeing closer to typical spring weather.


----------



## Grant (Apr 25, 2021)

We are good now, but had snow last week. That’s late for us, but we’ll be in the 80s tomorrow.  Typical MO weather.  
On separate news we should have a litter of puppies or 2 in June. Our 1st litters of Bordoodles.


----------



## Grant (Apr 28, 2021)

Forgot I hadn’t posted my Granddaughter meeting Sterling.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 28, 2021)

That is precious.


----------



## Grant (May 13, 2021)

Honeynut,  my 2nd heifer, is in labor.   Baby pics to come.


----------



## Grant (May 13, 2021)

Quick delivery.  Another bull calf.


----------



## farmerjan (May 13, 2021)

Congrats,  a healthy bull calf beats a dead calf, as I always tell my son.   BEEF down the road....


----------



## Grant (May 13, 2021)

I’m glad to have bulls.  No need to worry about a bull around a steer.  My plan is to feed them all out to 2 years.  Heifers become more of an issue.


----------



## Baymule (May 14, 2021)

There is nothing to compare to home grown beef. Congratulations on the healthy bull calf and an easy delivery for the cow.


----------



## Grant (May 14, 2021)

Sterling meet Cheerio.


----------



## Baymule (May 15, 2021)

That is a great picture.


----------



## Grant (May 15, 2021)

It’s confirmed.  I’ll have my 1st 2 litters of puppies in June.  Bordoodles from my 2 Border Collies.  Just excited to share.  I won’t try to sell here.


----------



## Baymule (May 15, 2021)

What do Bodordoodles grow up to look like?


----------



## Grant (May 15, 2021)

Here’s a couple.


----------



## Baymule (May 15, 2021)

They sure are cute. Do they herd like Border Collies do?


----------



## Grant (May 15, 2021)

They can.  It’s two of the smartest breeds of dogs out there.  They can be trained to do about anything.  My Pyredoodle is every bit of the guard dog any Pyrenees would be.  But no shedding.

This is Murphy with my Aussie.


----------



## Baymule (May 15, 2021)

I have two Great Pyrenees, I don't want any more. They require a lot of grooming. Also have 2 Anatolians. I like them a lot better. 

Got any pictures of your Pyredoodle?


----------



## Grant (May 15, 2021)

I edited it above.


----------



## Grant (May 15, 2021)

Here’s another guarding my granddaughters playhouse.  He’s 114 lbs.


----------



## Baymule (May 16, 2021)

He is a handsome boy.


----------



## farmerjan (May 16, 2021)

In a couple of days once Cheerios gets his legs under him, it will be so much fun to watch them start to run and chase each other.  The orphan calf from my son's heifer that prolapsed then died, that is on my oh so wonderful nurse cow, and the calf that we convinced the other first calf heifer of mine to take that we are not sure was hers but no one else claimed, are a couple weeks old now,  and it is a riot to watch them get up and all of a sudden go charging pell mell across the small lot they are in.  DS opened the gate into another small lot to let them eat and so they were running around then through the opening into the old lot and back like they were in the Kentucky Derby... I sat and just laughed at them.


----------



## Grant (May 16, 2021)

I’m convinced cows are good therapy.


----------



## Baymule (May 16, 2021)

Grant said:


> I’m convinced cows are good therapy.


I feel the same way about my sheep.


----------



## Finnie (May 21, 2021)

Grant said:


> Sterling meet Cheerio. View attachment 84987


Sterling sure has grown a lot!


----------



## Grant (May 22, 2021)

Yeah, he is a very big boy.   He has grown very well.  Both mommas are very good.  They were raised together as calves and now hand their calves off to each other to babysit during the day.


----------



## Mini Horses (May 22, 2021)

My goats are good therapy .... Just may be I have too much therapy out there.   😁   The kids are sooooo entertaining!


----------



## Grant (May 24, 2021)

Never thought I’d have a website, but....
Hollandhilltop.farm


----------



## Baymule (May 24, 2021)

It looks good! Be sure to put it in your signature as a link so people can click on it.


----------



## Grant (May 24, 2021)

Thanks Bay.  I updated the signature.  Good idea.


----------



## Grant (Jun 27, 2021)

We have puppies. 6 healthy puppies and 1 happy momma.  My Merle border lost her litter.  Based on ultrasound, she had 1 puppy, but seems to have lost and absorbed it.  Lily’s are doing very well. 5 day old pics.  All of the have brindle coloring.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 28, 2021)

Congratulations! Puppy breath!


----------



## Grant (Jul 18, 2021)

The 2 boys sure are growing.  They are looking great.  I have 2 very good mommas.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 18, 2021)

And a lovely rainbow!


----------



## Grant (Jul 18, 2021)

I tried to load pics of it, but they were too large.


----------



## Grant (Jul 18, 2021)

There I got it.


----------



## Margali (Jul 19, 2021)

Grant said:


> The 2 boys sure are growing.  They are looking great.  I have 2 very good mommas.   View attachment 86929


Love this picture with rainbow in background!


----------



## Baymule (Jul 19, 2021)

Was just thinking about you a couple days ago. It’s about time you showed up! The boys are looking great, home grown beef can’t be beat. You have a nice place and that’s some awesome grass!


----------



## Bruce (Jul 19, 2021)

Grant said:


> There I got it.


WAY COOL!
You need to get a jigsaw puzzle made from that. Here is one place I found with Google:
Puzzle from your photo


----------



## HomeOnTheRange (Jul 23, 2021)

Great pictures @Grant !!!


----------



## Bruce (Jul 31, 2021)

Ordered the puzzle on Tues, it came yesterday. DW and her sister are working on it. it is a tough one with all the shades of gray in the sky. Right up DW's alley. Unfortunately their length/width values ended up cutting off both ends of the rainbow, also losing the double rainbow so it isn't as impressive as the original picture.


----------



## Grant (Sep 6, 2021)

Well I sold my bull today.  He has been a fencing nightmare and he’s a jumper.   Today he cleared a 54 inch cattle panel with a barbed wire over the top.  That’s 5 feet of fence.   He’s been getting out more often and I think he’s just a bored boy.   I can’t risk the liability of him getting hit on the road and killing someone, not to mention he just wears on my fences.   So it’s the 2 cows, who should be bred back, the 2 weaned calves, that I weaned last week and Buddy the steer I bought after butchering Houston for next springs beef.   Not sure what I’ll do with the 2 cows after this time next year when they wean their calves, but I have a year to figure that out.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 6, 2021)

Wow, I wouldn't have guessed a bull could clear a fence that high. Did you ever try hotwire?


----------



## Grant (Sep 6, 2021)

Yeah, he wrapped it around his horns and pulled out 1/4 mile of wire.   Great for me that he’s so tame he stood there and let my wife unwrap it off of him.  I was out of town when it happened.


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 6, 2021)

Hire someone to AI the two cows!   Way less fence problems.   😁


----------



## Grant (Sep 6, 2021)

Not sure what I’d use on them. Maybe an Aberdeen bull semen would work.   Most full size breeds would be too big for the cows, they are part Highland, I’d guess them at about 800-900 lbs   I don’t want that much Highland in my meat to use Highland semen and Dexter semen, if you could find it, just isn’t large enough.  Hmmmmm.


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 6, 2021)

When a bull doesn't respect fences it is time for him to get a new address.....Been there done that.   

Hopefully you can find someone with a tank and can order  some semen and then breed the cows for you.  Check with Premier Select Sires.... they might have a technician in the area... or a vet... if the vet does any embryo transfers then they can AI.... or a dairy nearby that has their own tank and would be willing for you to store a 1/2 cane of semen in it and do the breeding for you... maybe find someone with highlands that you could lease a bull off of for 2-3 months???  Or buy a young bull that could service them and then go in the freezer as your next beef?  
Yep, you at least have some time to figure it out.

How's work going? Still working away from home?


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 6, 2021)

Try some galloway semen.... most of them are not too terribly large. Comes in belted, black,  dun.... Or like you said, some "lowline" angus... I guess they call them aberdeen now.... a jersey would give you a smaller calf and they are great for marbling.... mature fairly well too.... all I eat is jersey meat..... limousin  are longer calves rather than blocky.  If you used one that was an easy calving bull might not be a problem.  These are cows not heifers so should be able to handle even an easy calving angus..... don't use hereford or simmental... too blocky across the shoulders....


----------



## Grant (Sep 6, 2021)

I am. I had knee surgery 6 weeks ago and just now getting back to about 90%.  Scope.  But I had several small tears in 3 different spots so they did a lot in there.  Still swells if I overdo it, or do nothing at all.  Seems it likes to move….for a while.   Yesterday I worked 6 hours, hard, putting up about 700 ft of new woven wire.  Still have some clips to go, but it’s unrolled, stretched and tied off.   There’s a 450 foot side the neighbor is going to put up, but I may do it if he doesn’t, once I finish this part.   Not much time to do it working 6x10 days.   I’d like to put the rest of the cows on the about 3 acres it fences, their pasture is getting pretty thin.   It’s been really hot and mostly dry for a while.


----------



## Grant (Sep 6, 2021)

farmerjan said:


> Try some galloway semen.... most of them are not too terribly large. Comes in belted, black,  dun.... Or like you said, some "lowline" angus... I guess they call them aberdeen now.... a jersey would give you a smaller calf and they are great for marbling.... mature fairly well too.... all I eat is jersey meat..... limousin  are longer calves rather than blocky.  If you used one that was an easy calving bull might not be a problem.  These are cows not heifers so should be able to handle even an easy calving angus..... don't use hereford or simmental... too blocky across the shoulders....


My dentist raises mini Galloways.  That’s where my steer came from.  Her mini Galloway bull got in to her husbands high $ registered Angus and bred 5 of his cows in 1 day.   He was a busy boy.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 7, 2021)

I guess that boy REALLY wanted to be a free soul! Does whoever you sold him to have metal pipe fencing? I don't know what else would keep him in.


----------



## Grant (Sep 7, 2021)

He’s got several hundred acres.  He’s going to use him on heifers for easy calving.  More girlfriends = less bored Olaf.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 7, 2021)

I completely understand your frustrations. Bulls only stay in a fence because they want to. My hay guy sold his Hereford bull because of the same reason. I had a Longhorn bull that could leap the fence like a deer. Plus he was always trying to run me down. I grew to hate that durned bull. 

I like the AI idea, then you wouldn't have to deal with a bull or feed/care for him either.


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 7, 2021)

Any chance you could lease him back for 60 days for your cows.... watch them and see them get bred... give them 25 days and if they don't come back in heat then you can be hopeful they settled????


----------



## Grant (Sep 8, 2021)

Not sure.  It probably depends on when they are using him.


----------



## Grant (Dec 11, 2021)

So I have a question, posted in goats too.  I have some weeds the cattle don’t like, thistle, mullion, etc.  would 2-3 goats clean up the weeds or should I keep battling them chemically?


----------



## Baymule (Dec 12, 2021)

My sheep will eat the heart out of thistle but not the stickers leaves. They don’t eat mullein. Mullein is a medicinal plant, the leaves can be dried for a tea that will break a fever. My grandfather told me of his mother making a bitter tea for him and his siblings when they were kids. I’ve never tried it but always keep some growing just for nostalgia sake. 

Don’t know of anything that eats mullein.


----------



## CLSranch (Dec 25, 2021)

Grant said:


> So I have a question, posted in goats too.  I have some weeds the cattle don’t like, thistle, mullion, etc.  would 2-3 goats clean up the weeds or should I keep battling them chemically?


Usually they will eat anything and prefer the ruff stuff over good grass. That is why I originally got them. They eat what the horses don't and in turn it makes more grass for the horses and they make more $$$ pound for pound than cattle. 
  But like the bull impossible to fence in. A saying I like is if the fence won't hold water it won't hold a goat. That's why I don't have goats anymore.

 On a side note I may be able to loan a bull next year. He's Zebu. Small but not sure if that's what you want.


----------



## Grant (Dec 28, 2021)

CLSranch said:


> Usually they will eat anything and prefer the ruff stuff over good grass. That is why I originally got them. They eat what the horses don't and in turn it makes more grass for the horses and they make more $$$ pound for pound than cattle.
> But like the bull impossible to fence in. A saying I like is if the fence won't hold water it won't hold a goat. That's why I don't have goats anymore.
> 
> On a side note I may be able to loan a bull next year. He's Zebu. Small but not sure if that's what you want.


Thank you for the offer.  I will keep it in mind.


----------



## Grant (Feb 28, 2022)

Added a couple of weed eaters to the herd. Everyone is doing great.  

Honeynut is definitely expecting.  Hallie I don’t think is.  Not sure if she got injured pulling the 1st calf, couldn’t, but I see no signs from her   Without a bull I’ll be culling cows, buying steers or heifers to raise for beef   

Anyone butchered a relatively young cow that’s only had 1 calf?


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 28, 2022)

The young cow should be just fine for beef.  Your animals are well fed and do not have to work very hard for their grub so not stringy beef to deal with.  Also, she is only about 3 plus?  If she is in good flesh, she ought to have a good fat cover and marbling.  I wouldn't hesitate to eat her if she was mine.


----------



## Grant (Feb 28, 2022)

farmerjan said:


> The young cow should be just fine for beef.  Your animals are well fed and do not have to work very hard for their grub so not stringy beef to deal with.  Also, she is only about 3 plus?  If she is in good flesh, she ought to have a good fat cover and marbling.  I wouldn't hesitate to eat her if she was mine.


Yes, she’s 3.  I may get her a little more fleshy as spring grass comes on and grain her a bit.  See if a friend wants her.  There’s not much grass out there right now, but 5 are getting a full square bale a day of good grass hay, with unlimited 20% protein available until this week.  The 5 ate 4 200# buckets this winter.


----------



## Grant (Feb 28, 2022)

Grant said:


> Yes, she’s 3.  I may get her a little more fleshy as spring grass comes on and grain her a bit.  See if a friend wants her.  There’s not much grass out there right now, but 5 are getting a full square bale a day of good grass hay, with unlimited 20% protein available until this week.  The 5 ate 4 200# buckets this winter.


Also, she’s had the calf off her since September.


----------

